
A bath without water: So. Africa startup [6 min. Ted vid] - iProject
http://www.ted.com/talks/ludwick_marishane_a_bath_without_water.html
======
aptwebapps
That was interesting, but the video cuts off right at the end. Here's the full
vid.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpYrJs0rX84>

